# Best Golf Magazines



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

What are your favorite golf magazines to subscribe to? I am looking for a magazine that isn't chock full of advertisements, but has a good amount of tips and such that make an interesting read.

Thanks,
Ross


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Your going to have to do a lot of searching to find a golf magazine that isnt loaded to the gunnel's with advertising. I personally subscribe to Golf Digest (excellent hints & tips), Golf Tips (the best of the bunch) and Score magazine (local Canadian input).....Theres another one Golf Monthly (put out by Golf Illustrated) but their a pricey mag with tons of advertising.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I get Golf Magazine, Golf Digest and Golf Week. Of the 3, Golf Week probably has less advertising, but also has less instruction. Basically, it's weekly golf news.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Beleive it or not, I subscribe the following magazines:

Golf
Golf Digest
Golf Ilustrated
Golf World (weekly)
Golf Week (weekly)
Golf International magazine (U.K.)
Vegas Golfer magazine
African American Golfers Digest (nice big quarterly magazine)
Flagstick Magazine (virtual on-line - Canada)

- and for business reasons I also receive 
Asian Golf monthly 
Par Golf magazine (Asia)
&
Australian Golf Digest

I also subscribe to Golf for Women for my fiance' (though I read it too).

>>>>>>>>>>>>

The ones I read religiously that I beleive are the best are:

*Golf Digest*
*African American Golfers Digest *(I'm BLack and Hispanic mix :thumbsup:  )
*Golf Week*
*Golf International magazine*

...........
Golf magazine and Golf World suck if you ask me...especially Golf World (same publisher)

_*Yes I am a Golf magazine Ho*_


----------

